
Historic Packard Plant Bridge Collapses in Detroit - rmason
https://twitter.com/HistoricDET
======
rmason
This is so sad on many levels. There's an entrepreneur from Peru who bought
the Packard plant and has begun a fifteen year journey to restore it. Just a
week ago a kid was killed playing hide and seek after falling down an elevator
shaft. Now the bridge over the street that connected the administration
building to the plant collapses.

[https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2019...](https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2019/01/23/packard-
plant-bridge-collapse-detroit/2660893002/)

Here's a more complete story that includes photos of how I remembered the
plant as a kid.

[http://motorcitymuckraker.com/2019/01/23/iconic-packard-
plan...](http://motorcitymuckraker.com/2019/01/23/iconic-packard-plant-bridge-
collapses-onto-e-grand-blvd-in-detroit/)

~~~
gregoriol
The place is so doomed, there are so many problems, so many bad stories, ...
it's sad but seeing the current state of things they better raze it now

~~~
rmason
The city tried multiple times when the property was owned by an alleged drug
dealer but he fought them off in court.

The new owner has removed all but the framework as it was being rebuilt.
Hopefully with a new structure in place it can be restored.

